# 2wire 2701HG-B gateway can't connect locally



## roesser (Aug 17, 2009)

I have two computers, running Windows 2000, connected over ethernet to a 2wire 2701HG-B DSL gateway. Each of the two computers can access the internet fine, but they can't communicate with each other, not even ping. Contacting ATT and 2wire led to a deadend. Any hints?


----------



## rosiesdad (Jun 3, 2008)

I think you have to set up a network. Here is a some info for sharing the printer, to get you started. Google networking. Others may chime in.
Share and Share Alike

After I installed my new printer on the computer, I wanted to use it from other computers. I even wanted to print from my laptop computer, sitting on the patio, connecting to the network with a wireless NIC. Before I could do that, I had to share the printer. Windows XP doesn't automatically share printers, which is a good thing when you don't want to share your toys.
To share the printer, I opened the Printers and Faxes folder on the computer that was connected to my printer.
To open the Printers and Faxes folder
•Click Start and then click Control Panel. 
•Click Printers and Other Hardware, and then click Printers and Faxes. 
•In the Printers and Faxes folder, I clicked the printer's icon and, in the tasks pane, I clicked Share This Printer. 
•I opened the printer's Properties dialog box, and clicked on the Sharing tab. 
•I clicked Share Name, and then clicked OK. 
That's it—the printer was immediately available for other computers to use.
Now that I had a network printer, I was ready to connect to it and print from other computers on the network.
To connect to the printer
•I opened Control Panel, and clicked Printers and Other Hardware. 
•I clicked Add a Printer. 
•Instead of adding a local printer, though, I clicked Printer Connection and then browsed the network for the printer


----------



## roesser (Aug 17, 2009)

I finally discovered the solution by searching the web many times. McAfee is installed on both computers, which was blocking incoming messages from each other computer. I simply defined the other IP address as trusted in each case and that solved the problem.

A note to rosiesdad: Your reply is not responsive to my question, which explicity states that ping didn't work. Why did you elaborate about setting up file sharing? You should read the question more carefully before responding in the future.


----------

